# 24 July Re-delivery



## TimLong (Apr 12, 2008)

Just finished my day at the PCD in South Carolina. My wife and I had a wonderful time. The evening before, the GSP airport got slammed with many diverting flights and the Mariott was trying to take of the "distressed" passengers. The hotel however, did not forget about the BMW PCD people. Kevin came in an X5 and picked up my wife and I and made sure we had time for dinner (we both thought the filet was good).

This morning was busy but all fun. Donnie gave a good briefing on some of the features of BMW (DTC). That gave us all a good idea of what it could do. Then we went outside and picked our cars. My wife and I did the braking first. That was impressive, especially the steering performance while braking hard. Then on to the slalom course. That was my favorite. With each lap, I tried to push the car more than the last. It really gave me an idea of its capabilities. Finally we did the skid pad. I think my reactions were a little slow, but Donnie was very patient. 

We went over to the Factory for the tour and then the off-road in X5's. Learned a lot about the off-road capability. My wife and I especially liked the down-hill restrict that all "x" cars get (even our 335xi). That will help with our driveway at home.

Food was always available and everybody at the PCD went out of their way to make us feel welcome, teach us something, and have a good time.

Thanks to all!
Tim & Cindi


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

Sounds like another great PCD experience.

Your reactions on the skidpad couldn't've been worse than mine were on the first go-around (literally). After I floor it and start the spin, Donnie yells "turn right," and I promptly swing the wheel hard left. Doh!


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats! Glad to hear you had a blast!
Any pics to share?


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Vitacura said:


> Congrats! Glad to hear you had a blast!
> Any pics to share?


Pictures, please!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the write-up :thumbup: Glady you had a great time!


----------



## TimLong (Apr 12, 2008)

SJAPoc said:


> Pictures, please!


I took some videos while in the car and outside of other people. When I get home this weekend, I'll try to put them up on YouTube and post a link here. I think you'll all like Donnie and his "Hot Laps." :thumbup:


----------



## stovesax08 (May 3, 2008)

So do two people get to drive any/all of the events at the PCD? I'm going out there with my girlfriend in a few weeks and I'm hoping that she will be able to do the activities as well


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

stovesax08 said:


> So do two people get to drive any/all of the events at the PCD? I'm going out there with my girlfriend in a few weeks and I'm hoping that she will be able to do the activities as well


Yes, you and your guest can take turns driving the courses. :thumbup:

I'm gearing up for my second BMW pickup at PCD.

Kind Regards,


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Tim!

It was great having the two of you here at the Performance Center! How did the horse show go?

donnie


----------



## TimLong (Apr 12, 2008)

willwin2day said:


> Hey Tim!
> 
> It was great having the two of you here at the Performance Center! How did the horse show go?
> 
> donnie


Donnie,

I sent you an email thanking you for a great time. Thanks to you, Jim, Stephen and all of the others (Kevin at the Marriott), our visit at the PCD was very special.

I wish the show had gone as well. My wife had a few problems with the canter during the Wednesday class. The frustrating part was she did much better during the Friday class but got the same ribbon as Wednesday (8th/12). Well, there's always the next show...

Thanks again, Donnie. Here's hoping I/we can come back for one of your other classes!


----------



## TimLong (Apr 12, 2008)

The first is the view from our room the morning of the PCD. There were several BMWs down there, but we were taken to the PCD in the Marriott van. The second is listening as Donnie introduces himself to the group. The third is a wall of pictures of the different professional drivers there at the PCD. I think that's Donnie in the middle. Everybody should recognize the fourth picture. The last picture is My wife standing at the entrance to the factory. As I've said in my prior post, the weather couldn't have been better. Warm and the humidity wasn't bad. Clear skies.


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

Glad to hear you had a great time. I bet you're glad to finally add her to the stable!

Sorry for going off-topic here, but Tim I see your from Louisville. I'll be down at a conference next month, and my wife and kids are accompanying me. I was wondering if there are any cool or must-do things for them to do? Thanks.


----------

